
Free legal helpline for help re stimulus eligibility - judlaw
https://fortyq.com/covid
======
judlaw
Hi All,

Hope you're all keeping safe in these trying times. We've been hearing stories
about cashflow problems for freelancers and startups due to Covid. This is
obviously something that causes a lot of added stress for them especially.
We've been mulling over how we could help and decided to do the little we can
of offering a free legal helpline to aid them in understanding how to proceed
with the business interruption loan announced by the UK government.

By calling our helpline at (+44) 1274 79 2693 or messaging us, they can expect
a response to their question instantly.

If you know any startups/SMBs at struggling with this, please feel free to
share this helpline number with them!

Take care and stay safe.

